# psychologically, how are you doing?



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I am experiencing anguish. Acute distress to be exact. I never prepared for this :/

Bug out lands and groups, unable to bring any one in unless its an SO. Im turning my scared unprepped friends away when they ask in a spot could they count on refuge. We all agreed to the terms when we got started 10 yrs ago no new people.

liberal friends asking for training and to borrow fire arms. I cant. Its illegal and i am liable. I feel this is the situation someone would get hurt in as they arent trained sufficiently to ensure DGs wont happen. and My one friend pointed out most likely they voted to make borrowing illegal. I cant train people who are under duress or when Im under duress.

I didnt prep for the anguish im feeling having to say no to people i love. how are you coping with or compartmentalizing this?

This will blow over in time, but am seeing the line in the sand was drawn a long time ago. whether we noticed or not.

this is not fun at all :sad2:lain:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’m doing well, but I mentally prepped when I felt the need to prepare, physically. 
The military helps with learning how to grit teeth and get the job done, I suppose; I dunno. 
Hearing people say they’ll come to my place if the shit hits the fan and telling them to approach at their own peril helps.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my angle isnt about surviving. Im the poor sap that would survive anything. My angle is to make sure Im nobody's bitch. Nobody's victim.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2020)

I think many unprepared people are panicked and are reaching out any way they can. I'm sure their reactions must put a lot of stress on those who have prepped themselves. I'm new to prepping and I am wishing I started years ago as I've mentioned in earlier posts so I can understand this reaction. All I can do is do the best to prepare myself now.

Maybe a good way to handle it is to help your friends make their own plan of preparedness. I think fear of what ifs and the unknown is freaking people out. You're prepared so you look like a beacon of hope to the rest of us  But you created your own beacon and that's okay. Imo, I don't think you should feel guilty for not being able to give everyone else what you have. But I can understand your desire to help those you care about and I think helping give them their own plan of attack in terms of preparedness will help them feel more in control and help take their pressure off of you. Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> my angle isnt about surviving. Im the poor sap that would survive anything. My angle is to make sure Im nobody's bitch. Nobody's victim.


You have an inner bitch. You know how to be jaded. No need for anguish.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont think it's intentional at all, they are just scared. so am i as an "essential". I wish i could help and train people to prepp. prepping doesnt happen over night. Most of my friends industries folded up over night. they have no resources to put towards this now. the inventory just isnt there, and if you find it, you'll pay top price. I feel so helpless.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Denton said:


> You have an inner bitch. You know how to be jaded. No need for anguish.


inner bitch hahaha that bitch be riding shotgun haha


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi shotlady,

I joined during your absence and others know you better - but from all your posts (old and new) it's pretty clear to me the strength you still have even after all you've been through. Even though it doesn't feel like strength, it's still there. There is something about us women that can endure what comes (husb died in my arms 2011) and even though it breaks us down to crumbs somehow we come back. Different, but still a part of what we were remains. Hold on to who you are; it is enough.

We (new husb) live off-grid & up in the mountains away from everyone and everything so the things most are going through now are not part of what we have to deal with - other than Tom's mom is 87, lives 2 states away, fell & broke her arm 2 days ago and now Tom's fighting to keep her from going into a nursing home which will be dangerous. It might be he has to go there to take care of her, or maybe bring her up here, and I'm just taking things one a day at a time, keeping myself centered in a place of love, and accepting whatever comes...to a point. First, I take care of and protect myself. Second, Tom. Third our animals and this mountain. God help whoever or whatever threatens that. 

I dont think it's right for you to feel anguish over doing what you need to do for you - and it sounds like you've made good choices regarding others around you. Loving yourself and taking care of yourself is the best thing you can do right now; and that includes following your gut instincts about which way to go and when, and I'm guessing yours for the most part have served you well.

((hugs))


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> inner bitch hahaha that bitch be riding shotgun haha


Yeah. You are a sweetheart. We all know that. We also know you've had intensive training and are a monster on the course. 
There are those who thinks it is going live. That training you received? Rely on it. Training prepares you to release thoughts and feelings.

On the other hand, it doesn't teach you how to handle the other side. First things first. Right now, rely on training. We'll get to the other side together if there's still an internet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For years, I tried to tell people to prepare for the unknown. Most thought I was crazy for thinking like that. Ya know, what could go wrong, right? Even my wife looked at me sideways about this. No one would listen, so I shut up about it and just did my thing. Finally my wife knows why and she is tickled that we are not having to fight the panic buying crowds.

No one knows I prep except for family. I'm okay with that. No one is calling or knocking on my door so I don't have to tell them no.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I am glad I'm an introvert. I don't have close friends that I would have to feel bad about turning away, or family that would come to be for help other than my daughters and their families (who I would help, obviously). I'm not even sure my sister would come to me for help.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I am glad I'm an introvert. I don't have close friends that I would have to feel bad about turning away, or family that would come to be for help other than my daughters and their families (who I would help, obviously). I'm not even sure my sister would come to me for help.


That's a bit sad but comforting at the same time. Knowing where one stands is good.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know a lot of people are freaked out over this whole pandemic so I almost feeling bad saying this but I'm doing pretty damn well. This virus thing is really working out for me. I got a raise, I'm being paid hazard pay, only working 6 hrs a day and being paid for 8, my commute is now 2 hours less per day and I'm getting a ton of stuff done around the new house.

I have to admit my anxiety level is probably low because I have watched ZERO news about the event. I get all my info from a few trusted site and here but I refuse to let the scaremongers in the MSM make a buck off of me during this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I know a lot of people are freaked out over this whole pandemic so I almost feeling bad saying this but I'm doing pretty damn well. This virus thing is really working out for me. I got a raise, I'm being paid hazard pay, only working 6 hrs a day and being paid for 8, my commute is now 2 hours less per day and I'm getting a ton of stuff done around the new house.
> 
> I have to admit my anxiety level is probably low because I have watched ZERO news about the event. I get all my info from a few trusted site and here but I refuse to let the scaremongers in the MSM make a buck off of me during this.


I can tell you that the military is going DefCom Pucker 1. In a disciplined manner, of course. Take that as you will.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We aren't seeing any real panic around here yet. Still have a bit of a small town vibe, and the shelves are staying 60-70% stocked. If that changes, things could go downhill fast.
None of my friends are showing signs of worry yet, and none of them have more than 2 weeks of food at best.
I'm struggling with the idea of injecting some despair into their future with a potential scenario or two. With items on the shelves, we are still well within the "better late than never" zone, and anyone I can get to take care of themselves now is one less I should have to see at my front door.
I'm keeping the wife busy by tasking her with keeping up with European news. I've told her we lag behind them by a few weeks, so whatever she sees there, we should take note of and plan for here. Riots are about to kick off over there due to job losses and uncertainty. It's likely to follow here too.

As for my mental health, I've been working from home for most of a year now, so I'm getting along fine since my job is still hopping. I almost want a break so I can take care of some projects I expect to need in the next month or two.
The kids are going to drive my wife crazy. God bless her, she's hangin' in there with her new teaching, IT, and entertainment duties.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My family and I are doing well so far, my one daughter who was in denial a couple weeks ago has finally excepted our new reality, she was able to purchase a handgun and is learning how to use it, a month ago it would have been unheard of from her to have a gun in her home, funny how things change......pretty quiet around here so far, I’m always watching the neighborhood as much as I can , so I hope to notice when things start being out of place in the normal sense....we are prepared to bug out if need be, the trick is staying ahead of the game......


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Not very happy. I am fairly well stocked, Food for a couple of months and Lots and lots of Ammo, I would head up to the Camp, but its pretty rustic and I would have to leave a freezer full of meat and frozen vegies. My Kids are scattered around the country and I am afraid that if this thing really turns to Crap, they will not be able to get back home. Closest one is 2.5 hrs away the other two are 2-5 days drive. 
We are under a stay-at-home-order, So if I leave, I may not be able to get back.

I keep thinking "Should I Stay or Should I Go" 

I am not very confident that this is NOT going to end in a total collapse of society.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I dont think it's intentional at all, they are just scared. so am i as an "essential". I wish i could help and train people to prepp. prepping doesnt happen over night. Most of my friends industries folded up over night. they have no resources to put towards this now. the inventory just isnt there, and if you find it, you'll pay top price. I feel so helpless.


And when this blows over they will turn their backs on you like so much used toilet paper.

From my point, I told those around me over the years what to do, even some simple things like a months worth of food.

They had their chance, now to hell with them, what I have is for me and mine, no one else.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I am glad I'm an introvert. I don't have close friends that I would have to feel bad about turning away, or family that would come to be for help other than my daughters and their families (who I would help, obviously). I'm not even sure my sister would come to me for help.


Me too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am doing fine here. I am more worried about the economics of this situation then anything. (Scared, hungry people are dangerous) I don't trust many people so I won't have a lot of people to say "NO' to. One guy recently at work ask to barrow a gun when he had trouble finding one. I said "NO" without hesitation. But! I did tell him I would help him buy one and train. He did find one, it sits in a lock box under his mattress where it will probably remain till one day he decides to flip his mattress. Not my problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I prepare, I study, I put in the time/work and I try and have some fun with most things that happen. Most of all I put my trust in my Lord and Mrs S reminds me of that more than I care to admit... :vs_laugh:

I'll not bore you with the details of the time that the poem, IF, by Kipling was re- introduced into my life by a wise man, but it certainly applies now;

*IF you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
' Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
if neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!

*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Providing care for Payton keeps my head where it should be. We have a lot of things that must be done each day. But we find free time for each other. getting out for a ride on sidecar a little helps. We are good for another month I think.
Yesterday Grandma needed prescription filled wife had one that need filling . Then grandma decide to make a shopping list. then wife decide if her mom needs stuff she may as well get some to. Soon a couple prescriptions turn into 3 store and a list . Wife ask me if I wanted to pick it all up . Well twist my arm if you must. Sidecar facing out off to town I went. took about 1 1/2 hours to get it done . The ride felt great.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Why waste anytime worrying about the mistakes other people made. 

Once you start supporting your loser neighbors where does it stop?? It will only be harder to withhold support once they expect you to give. Which will make the bad situation even more dangerous in the long run. Don't start is the best and only option, IMHO.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I am an introvert as well. I have no problem sitting at home with the lights out watching crime tv, keeping house, doing brandi things. My shit is impeccably stacked. i have my hard core close people (2). I belong to a larger very loving group, although I stay on the outskirts of it as im not as social. My surviving son lives a couple of hours away he is a former marine and we have prepped and trained together. although he's a vp of a bank, yes at 28yrs old- they are fixin to recall pilots as he is one of a small handful of c130 pilots. he may have to bounce back to the usmc for a while. i hope not. theres a part of me that doesnt give a shit, and then there's the compassionate me that people heeded what i have been saying. Im set for several yrs. we (5 in my group) are not treating our preps like back up kmart. we are shopping until we cannot. I can go another month with out shopping before needing to go again. I dont prep to survive. I dont wanna get up and suck todays dick or tomorrow's. I prep so i dont have to be somebody's bitch/victim. we all know im gonna be keith richards and live forever simply cause i dont want to. Grief is a debilitating, cruel and ruthless master.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The current situation is quite daunting. I used to look forward to the many joys I have in life. Right now it’s like a dark fog rolled in.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm working/not working from home. I joined the public schools at the beginning of this acedemic year. We went on spring break two weeks ago yesterday and for all intents and purposes have remained as such. Like many, our county has scrambled to enact a distance learning model but the rest of this year is pretty much a freebie. We pulled our little girl out of preschool at the same time. So, apart from being perpetually tethered to a toddler, I'm good upstairs. Depending how long this drags out my daughter may change that - lol!

I've gone back and forth between this is overblown and perhaps under-blown. Like most things in life the truth is probably somewhere in the middle. I'm not taking any unnecessary trips/risks. When I do go out for fresh food or other necessaries, I strip down and wash-up when I return. Where I live, there isn't any panic and my part of town, in particular, is largely comprised of can-do folks. 

My biggest concerns are the economy and how desperate and dangerous people will become is this stretches out too far and many loose all. We're not there yet and I cannot do anything about it anyway so like most things out of my control I try and turn it over to God. Having watched Frozen II about a hundred times now, I think it's prudent to follow the wisdom of Pabbie; when the future is uncertain ... "All one can do is the next right thing."


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think too much about it, still have running water, heat and food to eat, internet and TV. Things could be a whole lot worse.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I "know a man and his wife" who get peace in times like this, knowing that;

When everyone else was waiting for prices to go down on ammo, they were buying a box or 2 every week

When everyone else was saying "why do you need an extra 1000 gallons of water?", they were building a catchment system

When everyone else was saying, "those freeze dried foods are too expensive, have too much sodium, don't taste good" they were buying a box or two every so often...

When everyone else was content to buy a pack of toilet paper as needed, they were buying an extra pack every week...same for canned goods... same for alot of other stuff...

When everyone else was saying "why do you need all of those boxes of medicine, bandaids, thermometers, etc etc" he (his wife actually) was buying an extra box regularly...

When others were saying, I wish I had a large veggie garden, but veggies are cheap and I can just go to the store", they were moving dirt, building raised beds, canning and growing...

When others were making fun (behind their back of course because most people are pusswads) for building a homestead on a large tract of land off the beaten path, they are free to roam and work their land without fear of coming in contact with douchebags...

When someone said, "you should save more money and less stuff! You could put that money in the stock market, it'll keep going up and be there when you need it"... they were laughing at the fact that you can't EAT the stock market, you cant WIPE YOUR ASS with the stock market, You can't DEFEND your property with the stock market et etc.

So quit the whining and crying and do something! :vs_shake:

(Rant meant to teach and a little bit to preach! :vs_wave


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I am experiencing anguish. Acute distress to be exact. I never prepared for this :/
> 
> Bug out lands and groups, unable to bring any one in unless its an SO. Im turning my scared unprepped friends away when they ask in a spot could they count on refuge. We all agreed to the terms when we got started 10 yrs ago no new people.
> 
> ...


I stopped making friends years ago. I rarely if ever talk to any of my wife's friends. They are mostly scared of me. That helps. Emotionally? Well I turned those off years ago and only occasionally can I find a bottle opener big enough to open them, and then, like champagne, it ends up making a bigger mess than its worth, and leaves me and everyone else with a bad taste.

When one of them asks for a gun, tell them....You tried to take my guns by your vote before....and now your asking for me to give it to you by choice....the answer is the same.....No, and tell them they need to ask their government to make access to guns and ammo easier, so they can get them lawfully.

m2c


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Substitute nuclear fallout fears with corona virus fears. Further proof that Rod Serling was a genius and way ahead of his time.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My family is doing on. Hub's biz is still running and me and the kiddo are at home. We have all t that we need arty home do there is little reason to venture out. 
Mentally, I feel a little locked up. That is boring both me and the kid. It's been cold and rainy, so no real chance to get outside. 

Advice for anyone that has cabin fever...exercise. There are many yoga or fun videos on YouTube. If nothing else, turn some music on and b just walk around there house. Get your blood flowing it will help you fall sleep at night. 

Friends have asked me what they should be doing... I've told them to have cash available, full gas tanks, and food for at least a month. I have pretty responsible friends and I believe that they can get through this without any personal help. 

Stay safe everyone. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> My family is doing on. Hub's biz is still running and me and the kiddo are at home. We have all t that we need arty home do there is little reason to venture out.
> Mentally, I feel a little locked up. That is boring both me and the kid. It's been cold and rainy, so no real chance to get outside.
> 
> Advice for anyone that has cabin fever...exercise. *There are many yoga* or fun videos on YouTube. If nothing else, turn some music on and b just walk around there house. Get your blood flowing it will help you fall sleep at night.
> ...


(Slippy begins to write in his notebook entitled "Great Ideas From Mish"...Y-O-G-A...then rips the page out and laughs like hell! Silly Mish! :vs_lol


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I "know a man and his wife" who get peace in times like this, knowing that;
> 
> When everyone else was waiting for prices to go down on ammo, they were buying a box or 2 every week
> 
> ...


You would be a good preacher. A doomsday Revelations type preacher but a darned good one.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Slippy I know that man and his wife and they're pretty awesome; learned much from them. :vs_wave:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Family readiness volunteer ,also means I pass information to 250 family members of soldiers. Also help direct them to resources they may need. This morning sending out information on childcare assistance being offer by the Army during this virus shut down . Assuming this one may apply to many of them.
So plenty to stay busy with. You can try to leave the Army but it is always there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MORE of Slippy's Thoughts on the Psychology of this Chicom Flu Shutdown Nonsense...

I seem to recall taking Psychology 101 in college because I heard it was an easy "A"...(Mrs S just reminded me that she recalls I made a "C", but I digress)...so here's my thought about this...

A strong squall line of thunderstorms came roaring through this am, bringing tornado threats, heavy rain and a drop in temperatures. There is not one damn thing that you or I can do to stop a line of thunderstorms from bearing down upon you. Shit happens as they say.

From that line of thunderstorms, the nasty tree Pollen was washed away, the trees looked greener and healthier and the air was fresher and cleaner! But in the sky, some storm clouds remain...so continue to be diligent and prepared because little old you can't stop a lot of shit from coming down the pipe...









BUT, you can look a bit closer and focus on the good things that come from a shit storm! Like Flowers on Azalea and Loropetalum! So be happy, none of us are getting out of this alive so don't sweat it!









(Like it or not, that Psychology Bull-Shat deserves an "A"!) :vs_clap:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

We're doing well. I'm still working, only from home. Just got a merit increase and a very good bonus. I would start panicking if I was laid off...My family is all on the east coast, so other than the normal weekly phone calls, nothing I can do there. They are holding their own.

My wife is also working from home - her normal routine. She's concerned work will slow down a bit because people aren't selling like they were before the panic - she's an online marketer, web designer, social media producer...

We have a little over 3 acres so getting out is not an issue. There's ALWAYS things to do around our property - like the irrigation leak I just found 2 days ago in the garden that needs finding and repairing.

We have 2 dogs, a cat, and 9 chickens - all keep us busy. She does have local family and they've been keeping in touch with Zoom video calls every week - new for them.

She's a bit stressed, but we still workout everyday, take walks when it isn't raining, and chat all the time...we shop when needed, like before - no panic buying. We're both proficient in shooting, have a backyard range, and plenty of firearms and ammo...

We are also well stocked...and, our water supply is local, and on septic...so, we're good there. I just gotta put in that damn moat!!

A Quick panorama of our north facing property:








Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> We're doing well. I'm still working, only from home. Just got a merit increase and a very good bonus. I would start panicking if I was laid off...My family is all on the east coast, so other than the normal weekly phone calls, nothing I can do there. They are holding their own.
> 
> My wife is also working from home - her normal routine. She's concerned work will slow down a bit because people aren't selling like they were before the panic - she's an online marketer, web designer, social media producer...
> 
> ...


Beauty place! We have 8 acres but less than 1/2 acre is flat enough to do anything with, lol. 
Any sign of those 'slow drivers' from last week?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Michael_Js said:


> We're doing well. I'm still working, only from home. Just got a merit increase and a very good bonus. I would start panicking if I was laid off...My family is all on the east coast, so other than the normal weekly phone calls, nothing I can do there. They are holding their own.
> 
> My wife is also working from home - her normal routine. She's concerned work will slow down a bit because people aren't selling like they were before the panic - she's an online marketer, web designer, social media producer...
> 
> ...


AWESOME Michael J.! Love pics of your place.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Beauty place! We have 8 acres but less than 1/2 acre is flat enough to do anything with, lol.
> Any sign of those 'slow drivers' from last week?


Yes, still some slow drivers, but not as many as last week.



Slippy said:


> AWESOME Michael J.! Love pics of your place.


Thank you!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> I can tell you that the military is going DefCom Pucker 1. In a disciplined manner, of course. Take that as you will.


 @Denton. Care to supply a little more detail? Is the military just wound up over the virus or are they possibly concerned over China flexing her muscles?
It seems the virus has put the Theodore Roosevelt out of commission for a while. If our abilities in the pacific are weakened too much, the chicoms may decide to take advantage.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> @Denton. Care to supply a little more detail? Is the military just wound up over the virus or are they possibly concerned over China flexing her muscles?
> It seems the virus has put the Theodore Roosevelt out of commission for a while. If our abilities in the pacific are weakened too much, the chicoms may decide to take advantage.












The eighteen submarines at the top of the graphic are Ohio-class vessels. Built in the 1980s, the Ohio-class boats are armed with Trident D-5 submarine launched ballistic missiles. Their only job is to take nuclear missiles to sea where they are effectively invulnerable, deterring other countries from launching a surprise attack. Fourteen Ohios remain on the nuclear deterrence mission, while four Ohios were made redundant by arms control agreements and converted to each carry 154 Tomahawk land attack cruise missiles.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh I don’t think the Chinese are dumb enough to launch on us. But they might try to grab an island or two. Possibly try some crap with Taiwan. Pull some stunt just short of starting all out war.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

US military non stop war games everything. Over and over if not this than that and if they do this what will x do this ect. China has a plan and it economic. They know America will go of cheap and easy. and China will supply it. Using the cash to buy America.
They have been buying support in the Universities for years. Buy support in Congress . Spread a virus now and then.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I retired from Law Enforcement I had a severe depression that was well documented here. I took the bull by the horns and faced my issues head on. Guilt was my biggest problem. It was a tough row to hoe. Still is. Therapy was a huge help! My therapist asked the questions I was afraid to ask myself and we walked through it. I also included my wife every step and that was the right choice. No easy answers as everyone walks their own path. You have been through more than most. More than me. Just know people care about you and are here for you. Always reach out.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

By the way, when this is all in our rear view mirror? China has some explaining to do. A great deal of explaining.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> By the way, when this is all in our rear view mirror? China has some explaining to do. A great deal of explaining.


I'd rather see the world boycott them.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> I'd rather see the world boycott them.


Pipe dream methinks.
Even just in the US... you really think folks would give up WalMart?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I'd rather see the world boycott them.


Me too. Claire Lee Chennault would be rolling over in his grave. Give someone a hand while the Japanese are wiping them out and this is the thanks you get.


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

It hasn't changed much for us. We are already remote, rarely go into town except my wife for work, she is off now as she is very pregnant. Kids miss there friends. I work from home and in the bush by myself so just more of the same for me.

Do worry about family though as they are all in civilization a bigger centers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> @Denton. Care to supply a little more detail? Is the military just wound up over the virus or are they possibly concerned over China flexing her muscles?
> It seems the virus has put the Theodore Roosevelt out of commission for a while. If our abilities in the pacific are weakened too much, the chicoms may decide to take advantage.


I can't elaborate on operations. I'll just say it is taking this seriously.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

shotlady said:


> Grief is a debilitating, cruel and ruthless master.


Grief is more debilitating than most will ever know, I am so very sorry that you have also experienced the loss of a child in such a tragic manner. I lost my 21 year old son in June of 2018. Right now i am not in a good place. March of 2018 was the last I saw my son, so its been a hard month. The closer June gets the more anxiety I have. Add this whole Covid-19 to the mix and having to learn to teach high school on line in less than 24 hours has added so much stress. I miss my son he should be here helping us he should just be here. I am very thankful that both I and my spouse are still working. He is in IT and has actually picked up some extra contracts because people want work done quick in this age of everything going online. So financially right now we are a little better off so that gives me a little peace of mind, but I do worry about the long term effects as now our state is after the teacher pension plan.

I have a very few friends, I lost most of them after the death of my son. They could not take my grief. They could not take me not being the "old me" anymore. Sorry I can't just put my grief on a shelf and move on. At least not yet, or not a year ago when everyone quit contacting me. Right now I desperately miss the few remaining friends I have. This social distancing is getting to me and leaves me way too much time to think about my son, and all that will never be, because he is gone. I need my "tribe."

My husband and i have been prepping for years. No one knows that we prep, we keep it quiet, no one needs to know. We are prepared to tell others that we have nothing to give. Mostly because everyone left us in the days and weeks after our son passed, they were not there for us so we will not have a problem saying no to them. I very much dislike how those of us who are prepared are being guilted by some to give up our stock to those who did not prepare. I keep seeing people post on social media about how hoarders have enough, and they are not just talking about those who hoarded items at the start. Some have mentioned relatives that prep that won't give up toilet paper. Well in the words of Elaine, "I can't spare a square."


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I saw the Roosevelt in berth before she ever put to sea in Newport News. Wishing my shipmates all the best.


----------



## NoPreppyPrepper (Mar 31, 2020)

Mental health of some of the older folks (like myself) really scares me. The current crisis has taken 2 of my ol' buds. Had to stand so far back to see both buried at the cemetery. When you are driving with a older person, try not to drive near a cemetery if you can help it. It may be a bit overwhelming if you know what I mean. Be safe out there folks.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Sounds like a lot of you guys think this will be “the real deal” maybe? Do you think it will get that bad. It’s hard for me to know because I havent left the house in a month except to get the mail and go in the backyard. I don’t know what other people are thinking and what the general mood is. I’m sure people will be very upset by the 240,000 figure that was just put out. 

Why are liberal people asking for guns? Are they anticipating a shortage of food and thinking they’ll need to defend themselves or steal food? Honestly, I’d be surprised if there was a food supply issue with this particular virus, but I’m still telling people I know to increase their supply anyway. It really is affecting older people much more, correct? We haven’t left the house for so long mostly because my 75+ mother in law lives with us.

A lot of the people who work in our food supply chain are younger. I know states are isolating their electrical workers. If this were like the 1918 flu and targeting that demographic I think we’d be in very big trouble. What do you guys think?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I am an introvert as well. I have no problem sitting at home with the lights out watching crime tv, keeping house, doing brandi things. My shit is impeccably stacked. i have my hard core close people (2). I belong to a larger very loving group, although I stay on the outskirts of it as im not as social. My surviving son lives a couple of hours away he is a former marine and we have prepped and trained together. although he's a vp of a bank, yes at 28yrs old- they are fixin to recall pilots as he is one of a small handful of c130 pilots. he may have to bounce back to the usmc for a while. i hope not. theres a part of me that doesnt give a shit, and then there's the compassionate me that people heeded what i have been saying. Im set for several yrs. we (5 in my group) are not treating our preps like back up kmart. we are shopping until we cannot. I can go another month with out shopping before needing to go again. I dont prep to survive. I dont wanna get up and suck todays dick or tomorrow's. I prep so i dont have to be somebody's bitch/victim. we all know im gonna be keith richards and live forever simply cause i dont want to. Grief is a debilitating, cruel and ruthless master.


A cat I heard about a long time ago told a story about Ants and a grasshopper.....Went by the Screen name Aesop. This is a lot like that. either plan for tomorrows needs today....or plan for tomorrow to suck....but fewer and fewer of them (tomorrows) are awaiting them.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I feel so vindicated after 30 years. I have been having fun man. Enjoying the shit out of this. Spending time with family. Sleeping in. Jacking off. Going for rides in the woods hunting fishing. Drinking fine bourbon and smoking big cigars setting on the front porch in front of a camp fire. We don't need no water let the ....


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow 30 years. I have barely been alive that long. I have been reading a lot. I have a ridiculous number of books in all genres so I can stay busy with that forever. I’ve also been planning how I will move forward with business if and when we come out all right on the other side of this, and anticipating changes that may need to be made to our model post virus. 

I’ve been trying to keep my days busy with work. My wife is still homeschooling so I have time during the day. 

In the evenings it has been games and reading with the kids and sitting outside by the fire.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> A cat I heard about a long time ago told a story about Ants and a grasshopper.....Went by the Screen name Aesop. This is a lot like that. either plan for tomorrows needs today....or plan for tomorrow to suck....but fewer and fewer of them (tomorrows) are awaiting them.


True enough... but even a cat wont go against its own nature. Grasshoppers may live a short and free life, and the ant will do what it does - but it will never get off the ground. Nature has a great way of weaning out the stupid. No reason to mess with that. Fear is a great leveler. Grief is another. Time, though, is the master of that trick...and we all just do what we do going down the road.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Jp4GA said:


> Grief is more debilitating than most will ever know, I am so very sorry that you have also experienced the loss of a child in such a tragic manner. I lost my 21 year old son in June of 2018. Right now i am not in a good place. March of 2018 was the last I saw my son, so its been a hard month. The closer June gets the more anxiety I have. Add this whole Covid-19 to the mix and having to learn to teach high school on line in less than 24 hours has added so much stress. I miss my son he should be here helping us he should just be here. I am very thankful that both I and my spouse are still working. He is in IT and has actually picked up some extra contracts because people want work done quick in this age of everything going online. So financially right now we are a little better off so that gives me a little peace of mind, but I do worry about the long term effects as now our state is after the teacher pension plan.
> 
> I have a very few friends, I lost most of them after the death of my son. They could not take my grief. They could not take me not being the "old me" anymore. Sorry I can't just put my grief on a shelf and move on. At least not yet, or not a year ago when everyone quit contacting me. Right now I desperately miss the few remaining friends I have. This social distancing is getting to me and leaves me way too much time to think about my son, and all that will never be, because he is gone. I need my "tribe."
> 
> My husband and i have been prepping for years. No one knows that we prep, we keep it quiet, no one needs to know. We are prepared to tell others that we have nothing to give. Mostly because everyone left us in the days and weeks after our son passed, they were not there for us so we will not have a problem saying no to them. I very much dislike how those of us who are prepared are being guilted by some to give up our stock to those who did not prepare. I keep seeing people post on social media about how hoarders have enough, and they are not just talking about those who hoarded items at the start. Some have mentioned relatives that prep that won't give up toilet paper. Well in the words of Elaine, "I can't spare a square."


Im so sorry you lost your son. I can encourage you, grief wont leave you, it does change though. Im here for you if you need me <3


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> I feel so vindicated after 30 years. I have been having fun man. Enjoying the shit out of this. Spending time with family. Sleeping in. Jacking off. Going for rides in the woods hunting fishing. Drinking fine bourbon and smoking big cigars setting on the front porch in front of a camp fire. We don't need no water let the ....


mother burn! Im kinda enjoying this shit, but then i feel bad, but then i go back to enjoying not being freaked out.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm just glad to have been able to prepare when I did. 

But who knows? it might not be enough to see me through. 

I've heard that when our soul is getting ready to leave the body, that's when the evil one works hardest to get us to despair and turn away from God. 

In a sense this chastisement isn't a curse if you think of it in terms of God trying to wake His children up. Death, Judgement, Heaven or Hell. 

I want to focus on being prepared for that most of all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Psychotically....errr........I mean Psychologically speaking, I am doing well enough. Besides it's not the China bug itself that concerns me, it's the cause and effect that I am looking at. It may be my distrusting nature, but why do I have this feeling something else is going on?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Out here we do not see the issue the same as those in town. But home schooling is always there as a reminder. Class starts in 15 minutes. Payton is at her desk.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Hospital census low except for my ICU. We keep waiting for a "surge" of patients that could arrive at anytime. Most estimate we are about 3 weeks behind New York timeline wise. We are preparing as best we can, but as Tom Petty said, "...the waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Psychotically....errr........I mean Psychologically speaking, I am doing well enough. Besides it's not the China bug itself that concerns me, it's the cause and effect that I am looking at. It may be my distrusting nature, but why do I have this feeling something else is going on?


"You never want a serious crisis to go to waste. And what I mean by that is an opportunity to do things that you think you could not do before."

I've heard it was Rahm Emanuel, Democrat mayor of Chicago from 2011 to 2019 who said that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Hospital census low except for my ICU. We keep waiting for a "surge" of patients that could arrive at anytime. Most estimate we are about 3 weeks behind New York timeline wise. We are preparing as best we can, but as Tom Petty said, "...the waiting is the hardest part."


Front lines....Prayers for you. Thank you for what you're going to be doing there. You guys are our heros right now.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

“The preacher man says it’s the end of time, and the Mississippi River she’s a flowing fine. I live back in the woods ya see, my woman and a dog and me”.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I talked with my mother last night for a bit. I am old so she is really old. We talked about hard times when she was young. Polio and all the rest. Living with just an Ice box to keep food. Being dirt poor in the South. This is just another thing. It is not the end of the world or this country. Hard times for some yes but not as bad as it is being made out to be. Many will come out of this stronger with new drive in life. I have my protective gear on when out side. All is good


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Trying not to get stressed out. Focusing on just being safe and clean and thankful I can still go to work and get paid, today is payday.

Every Thursday for the past five years, it has been tradition for my brother and his wife and I to hang out and have some beers. Last Thursday was the first one we skipped, and I was really going through withdrawals, I love my brother, he is my best friend. We took a motorcycle ride Friday evening, and a nice one on Sunday but we barely said a few sentences to each other, so it wasn't the same.
So for my mental health I rode to his house last night and we all sat 10 feet apart in the driveway having a beer and catching up, was very therapeutic


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

im pretty much a homebody any how.when i don't anywhere to go.so there aint much change in my way of life.if any.and yes.my warped sense of humor loves corona humor.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Fascinating look at differing perspectives on the pandemic based on socio-economic class.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/coronavirus-hits-the-poor-hardest-but-the-rich-claim-more-emotional-damage


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGG said:


> Trying not to get stressed out. Focusing on just being safe and clean and thankful I can still go to work and get paid, today is payday.
> 
> Every Thursday for the past five years, it has been tradition for my brother and his wife and I to hang out and have some beers. Last Thursday was the first one we skipped, and I was really going through withdrawals, I love my brother, he is my best friend. We took a motorcycle ride Friday evening, and a nice one on Sunday but we barely said a few sentences to each other, so it wasn't the same.
> So for my mental health I rode to his house last night and we all sat 10 feet apart in the driveway having a beer and catching up, was very therapeutic


 Good friend trashed a wheel on his sidecar . It is the same as the one on my black rig. He works for a retirement home in Milwaukee. No where to get a wheel right now and even then needs hub cut down. So I am giving him the one off mine to use. He will drive out here I will leave it outside form him. We make adjustments.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not GOOD. Three days ago, the wife and I discussed her quitting her job, because they were talking about her having to perform temperature checks on visitors and employees. BOOM, my company just sent an email saying I am required to start daily temperature checks of employees! I will look like an asshole if I don't stand my ground, why would I be any different than the wife?
14 Years of dedicated work. Now I am waiting on my boss to respond. Makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

seems at least one of my safety counterparts has objections to us performing the temp checks. She has suggested a nurse or hire a professional. We are now in limbo, waiting for a "written policy" and the tools needed to safely even perform the function.
My head hurts, now, along with my stomach.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not doing very well. I am confused, bewildered, and teetering on the edge of depression. 
Not so much because of the virus pandemic and the never ending trail of idiots trampling on my beloved Constitution of this once great Republic ..... but more so because just this week I learned that Slippy was named after a frog in a Nintendo video game. 

I am truly crushed.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Not GOOD. Three days ago, the wife and I discussed her quitting her job, because they were talking about her having to perform temperature checks on visitors and employees. BOOM, my company just sent an email saying I am required to start daily temperature checks of employees! I will look like an asshole if I don't stand my ground, why would I be any different than the wife?
> 14 Years of dedicated work. Now I am waiting on my boss to respond. Makes my stomach hurt.


Naw Deebo my man...ya'll got to outwit the man..... go get this.....









Then you can report folks temps being somewhere between 95 and 212 or so.... Did they actually use the words "Accurately to a certain degree...(or similar)..."

Just saying ....stand your ground....doesn't mean you got shoot yourself in the process.

Edit: I made up a new joke just now based on this.... here it is:

Due to risk of COVID-19 people are having to undergo daily temperature checks. Deebo, being a rather cautious person instituted a 6 foot separation policy, where he would place the thermometer on the table back away, 6 feet, and then call in his employees one at a time.

All his work would give him was and old timey mercury thermometer, the kind you had to shake the mercury back down after each use. Then he'd sanitize it and repeat.

Well, it took some time to finally get to Deebo's worst employee, a fellow named Lancestar. A young, smart assed, good for nothing millennial. Who by this time was pissed off about how long this was taking.

So Deebo sets up the room again, backs up, and calls Lancestar into the room. Lance, acting like a smug punk he was, says "Why the hell is this taking so long?" Looking at the table and seeing a glass rod thingy he had never seen before or even heard of, and say's "What the hell is that thing?"

Well, Deebo remains calm and say's "Its a thermometer." 
Lance, knowing what a real thermometer look like, says "Wow you're such an old geezer....How do you even get a temperature reading with that?"

Deebo say's, "We'll there mister-smart ass, you can either stick it under your tongue for 3 minutes or up your ass for 2 minutes."

We'll Lancestar, seeing he had just pissed off the boss, quickly put it under his tongue and closed his mouth. After the 3 minutes he placed it on the table and started to leave the room, but then turned and said. "That was only 3 minutes, why did it take so long to finally call me in? I was only 10th in line?"

Deebo grins a little and says, "Well it took a little more time for the other 9 because they had to listen to me explain that the bosses had specifically asked for rectal temperatures since they were more accurate, and for them to insert it into heir asses." Deebo continues, "But, I won't tell them you didn't do it rectally, if you don't tell them I ran out of wipes after the 8th person...deal?"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Naw Deebo my man...ya'll got to outwit the man..... go get this.....
> 
> View attachment 104953
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, I actually have those, but like you said, what accuracy? And, I am waiting on a WRITTEN policy, and tooling, including PPE and the like, before I raise hell. I will not shoot myself in the foot, but I am not wanting to interact with 14 employees a day. (current count)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I'm not doing very well. I am confused, bewildered, and teetering on the edge of depression.
> Not so much because of the virus pandemic and the never ending trail of idiots trampling on my beloved Constitution of this once great Republic ..... but more so because just this week I learned that Slippy was named after a frog in a Nintendo video game.
> 
> I am truly crushed.


Now I'm crushed. WHY @Slippy? WHY


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My handle comes from a late night shift work on October 2012, I guess, Don't Know why I chose DEEBO, but I guess It has lasted 8 years, and two forums.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Substitute nuclear fallout fears with corona virus fears. Further proof that Rod Serling was a genius and way ahead of his time.


I remember watching this years ago as a kid


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SGG said:


> Trying not to get stressed out. Focusing on just being safe and clean and thankful I can still go to work and get paid, today is payday.
> 
> Every Thursday for the past five years, it has been tradition for my brother and his wife and I to hang out and have some beers. Last Thursday was the first one we skipped, and I was really going through withdrawals, I love my brother, he is my best friend. We took a motorcycle ride Friday evening, and a nice one on Sunday but we barely said a few sentences to each other, so it wasn't the same.
> So for my mental health I rode to his house last night and we all sat 10 feet apart in the driveway having a beer and catching up, was very therapeutic


That is a tasty brew!!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> That is a tasty brew!!


 It was great! And really light, compared to my usual choices. Perfect beer to have one or two in the afternoon sun with good company for a couple of hours, and still be able to ride the bike home.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Go2ndAmend said:


> "The preacher man says it's the end of time, and the Mississippi River she's a flowing fine. I live back in the woods ya see, my woman and a dog and me".


Hey that is my theme song! Good old Hank Jr.


----------



## stickboy (Jun 20, 2012)

I was on this forum years ago. Prepping by lifestyle not clique or want or belonging. My biggest question since returning is when did this forum become an extension of Fox News? Most here obviously frequent it and use its forum talking points. It’s quite ridiculous. Literally almost every post here says something in regard to “liberal” or “Dems.” Myself, I do not consider myself anything that society terms a “political label,” so I’m quite neutral in my feels when I see it. But, really I hope you folks gear more towards “human” prepping/lifestyle and less on comments that can be copied and pasted from Fox News website comments. For real!!!!! ****now time to roast me.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

At our home we are pretty chill. My wife got laid off but I am still working. Nothing big to stress about as we have been prepared for years. Got a bunch of seed for the garden and lots of plants started in the cellar. All 3 hives made it through the winter and the downspouts are attached to the tanks for extra water. Getting lots of rain to keep the well full . Planted 4 more apple trees. Got some more ammo, I am leaving the rest up to God.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stickboy said:


> I was on this forum years ago. Prepping by lifestyle not clique or want or belonging. My biggest question since returning is when did this forum become an extension of Fox News? Most here obviously frequent it and use its forum talking points. It's quite ridiculous. Literally almost every post here says something in regard to "liberal" or "Dems." Myself, I do not consider myself anything that society terms a "political label," so I'm quite neutral in my feels when I see it. But, really I hope you folks gear more towards "human" prepping/lifestyle and less on comments that can be copied and pasted from Fox News website comments. For real!!!!! ****now time to roast me.


Stickboy,

Have you seen Fox News lately? A libtard division of the lamestream media.

As far as being prepared, give us a subject and I guarantee we can get an expert to help you out! For Fun and For Free!

Great to have you back you knucklehead!

Slippy!


----------



## stickboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Stickboy,
> 
> Have you seen Fox News lately? A libtard division of the lamestream media.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the warmness Slippy. And yes, like most mainstream media Foxnews is trash and garbage. Same with those that frequent it and contribute to its trashy forum. Look forward to everyones input and help as we navigate thru this. But as always I'll never tolerate labels or hate in regard to human preparedness. Everyone deserves a shot. Just not all of my stuff lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stickboy said:


> Appreciate the warmness Slippy. And yes, like most mainstream media Foxnews is trash and garbage. Same with those that frequent it and contribute to its trashy forum. Look forward to everyones input and help as we navigate thru this. But as always I'll never tolerate labels or hate in regard to human preparedness. *Everyone deserves a shot.* Just not all of my stuff lol.


And some people deserve a special shot...with a .500 SW! :vs_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stickboy said:


> I was on this forum years ago. Prepping by lifestyle not clique or want or belonging. My biggest question since returning is when did this forum become an extension of Fox News? Most here obviously frequent it and use its forum talking points. It's quite ridiculous. Literally almost every post here says something in regard to "liberal" or "Dems." Myself, I do not consider myself anything that society terms a "political label," so I'm quite neutral in my feels when I see it. But, really I hope you folks gear more towards "human" prepping/lifestyle and less on comments that can be copied and pasted from Fox News website comments. For real!!!!! ****now time to roast me.


 Being prepared means knowing what is going on. Would you listen to much of anything from CNN, MSNBC and the rest.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stickboy said:


> I was on this forum years ago. Prepping by lifestyle not clique or want or belonging. My biggest question since returning is when did this forum become an extension of Fox News? Most here obviously frequent it and use its forum talking points. It's quite ridiculous. Literally almost every post here says something in regard to "liberal" or "Dems." Myself, I do not consider myself anything that society terms a "political label," so I'm quite neutral in my feels when I see it. But, really I hope you folks gear more towards "human" prepping/lifestyle and less on comments that can be copied and pasted from Fox News website comments. For real!!!!! ****now time to roast me.


stickboy,
Let me clear the intent up a bit. Ya see those known as libtards are intent on stealing our (God given) inalienable rights that give us the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. These rights allow freedom of chpice and requires one to be responsible for his/her choices. The progressive movemnt wishes to implement over Inalienable rights supersede governmental laws and cultural norms.

These natural rights include the right to think for oneself, the right to life, and the right to self-defense, and they remain through every human's lifetime.

So in closing, I would simply request that you remeber that liberals suck, and suggest that you should tell all of your friends.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Fascinating look at differing perspectives on the pandemic based on socio-economic class.
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/coronavirus-hits-the-poor-hardest-but-the-rich-claim-more-emotional-damage


good i was planning on eating them first. now i dont feel bad. the weak. culling of the heard. dibs on stewy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> good i was planning on eating them first. now i dont feel bad. the weak. culling of the heard. dibs on stewy.


I am part of the working class that still has to go to work, therefore placing his health in danger.
You'll find me hard to eat. Old and stringy. :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stickboy said:


> I was on this forum years ago. Prepping by lifestyle not clique or want or belonging. My biggest question since returning is when did this forum become an extension of Fox News? Most here obviously frequent it and use its forum talking points. It's quite ridiculous. Literally almost every post here says something in regard to "liberal" or "Dems." Myself, I do not consider myself anything that society terms a "political label," so I'm quite neutral in my feels when I see it. But, really I hope you folks gear more towards "human" prepping/lifestyle and less on comments that can be copied and pasted from Fox News website comments. For real!!!!! ****now time to roast me.


Ah, a person of peace and tolerance. Ya gotta love those people.

This isn't from Fox. This is from the Washington Examiner.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ld-give-up-their-ventilators-for-someone-else



> "Trump supporters need to pledge to give up their ventilators for someone else ... and not go to the hospital," Krolczyk, who previously worked on Hillary Clinton's 2016 presidential campaign, said.
> 
> LaTrovato responded again, saying, "I think they should be the only ones in packed churches on Sunday."
> 
> "They should barricade themselves in there and ride this out," Krolczyk wrote.


Ya gotta love the party of peace and tolerance. Soon they will be calling for ID cards so the peaceful and tolerant can be taken care of before the deplorables are. After all, the deplorables are not the educated and should understand their place in life.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

so far, I am doing fine. At least, better than most people. We have supplies at home and fresh vegetables from the garden. I only leave house once or twice a week. No active cases of Corona in my region.
I do exercises at home everyday to keep active, since the crossfit box is closed 😞 
Most people I know seem to be getting a little crazy. Some are splitting up with their partners/family. Thank God I am single 😛 
A Disease was one of the possible things I always expected to happen here, but I hoped to be far of in the country and away from people when it happened... but now it's here and we can only wait it out.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I am part of the working class that still has to go to work, therefore placing his health in danger.
> You'll find me hard to eat. Old and stringy. :vs_laugh:


few hours in the Instant-Pot will take care of that....:tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> so far, I am doing fine. At least, better than most people. We have supplies at home and fresh vegetables from the garden. I only leave house once or twice a week. No active cases of Corona in my region.
> I do exercises at home everyday to keep active, since the crossfit box is closed &#55357;&#56862;
> Most people I know seem to be getting a little crazy. Some are splitting up with their partners/family. Thank God I am single &#55357;&#56859;
> A Disease was one of the possible things I always expected to happen here, but I hoped to be far of in the country and away from people when it happened... but now it's here and we can only wait it out.


Good to see you back, Yavanna! I was wondering where you had gone to.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I will admit that my general feeling of stress is getting worse by the day.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I will admit that my general feeling of stress is getting worse by the day.


We'll get through this, @KUSA Just keep your hands off your face.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> View attachment 104983


I saw this on Facebook and LOLed for realz.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

4/2 update...
last week was rough.. .as our hospital was learning on the go..
in the beginning, testing was limited, and we didnt know anyone's status...
we had a huge jump initially.. prob because we finally started testing en masse... and it looked like we were gonna get swamped...
but things leveled off... and it's been steady but manageable ....
I've been exposed to over 20 pts... but knock on wood... I still have no symptoms...
temp was 96.6 this am... checking it twice a day...
nothing other than an allergy cough each night...

hopefully the early lockdown we had in alabama... helps keep our numbers under control...
and I can't even imagine what alot of people are going thru financially as well..
it seems like a tonne of people will be out of work.. .and bankruptcies galore...

I hope the economy bounces back quickly...
I'm sure it will once an end is in sight...
I'm hoping we see a huge slowdown, and control... which allows us to go back to work...
I don't see that happening till they do a national lockdown...
for now.. there are still clueless people running around getting their hair and nails done.. (finally closed down beauty salons and barbers this weekend)
too many people think its a hoax.. or nothing...
well tell that to the wives of the patients I've lost this week...

hope everyone is doing well... wash your hands.. and use hand sanitizer like its going out of style...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Doing pretty well. Considering I generally don't like people, this is pretty easy. I really like it when telling someone to get the F**k away from me can be construed to be concern for their safety.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I am glad I'm an introvert. I don't have close friends that I would have to feel bad about turning away, or family that would come to be for help other than my daughters and their families (who I would help, obviously). I'm not even sure my sister would come to me for help.


Same for me. At some point my libtard sister would expect me to give her anything she wants even though I've been telling her for years that preparation is not simply a neanderthal conservative idea. Fortunately, she lives 2 hours away.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Pir8fan said:


> Same for me. At some point my libtard sister would expect me to give her anything she wants even though I've been telling her for years that preparation is not simply a neanderthal conservative idea. Fortunately, she lives 2 hours away.


I'm even sure what my sister's politics are because we were raised in a home that was basically apolitical. I have no idea how my parents ever voted, why I'm even remotely interested in politics, or how I ended up being conserative.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

BamaDOC said:


> 4/2 update...
> last week was rough.. .as our hospital was learning on the go..
> in the beginning, testing was limited, and we didnt know anyone's status...
> we had a huge jump initially.. prob because we finally started testing en masse... and it looked like we were gonna get swamped...
> ...


Nice to hear from you Doc; your updates are appreciated.
((hugs))


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Doing okay up here. 
Spending time outside keeps me sane and hanging out with the hounds keeps me crazy. 
Gettin fat on pie, though.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Doing okay up here.
> Spending time outside keeps me sane and hanging out with the hounds keeps me crazy.
> Gettin fat on pie, though.


What kind of pie, and where might one acquire these pies? :glasses:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> What kind of pie, and where might one acquire these pies? :glasses:


So far - Cherry, Apple and BlackBerry. My kitchen was deemed essential 

Oops...and Wildberry, too. (Huckleberry, Elderberry & Blueberry...all grown on the mountain.)


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

So far I’m going stir crazy since I was let go from my job on the 28th. So lots of cleaning and trying to find a good job that will be a constant income. But I’m now a Pampered Chef consultant so that’s something at least and with my insurance license I should be able to make something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> So far - Cherry, Apple and BlackBerry. My kitchen was deemed essential
> 
> Oops...and Wildberry, too. (Huckleberry, Elderberry & Blueberry...all grown on the mountain.)


Well, congratulations!! You have officially been the first person to make me stop thinking about the Covid-19!! All I can think about now are those tasty pies!!!


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> So far - Cherry, Apple and BlackBerry. My kitchen was deemed essential
> 
> Oops...and Wildberry, too. (Huckleberry, Elderberry & Blueberry...all grown on the mountain.)


I just realized I need an emotional support pie!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Doing pretty well. Considering I generally don't like people, this is pretty easy. I really like it when telling someone to get the F**k away from me can be construed to be concern for their safety.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> View attachment 104997


That thar is hilarious! 
Now that I think about it, it is a tad sad.
Now that I rethink my thought, I've been that way as long as I can remember. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Payton and I are planning on cutting home school early today. We both need a ride. We are thinking about spending the nigh down by the Creek. Nothing like a spring camp out. We will not let this virus and the politics get us down


----------

